# Proper BBC from outside



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Since a good while back...when I try to access

http://bbc.co.uk

I get redirected to

http://www.bbc.com

Perhaps some of you have too when beeing abroad? I live in Norway so I guess that's why. But it did not use to be like this.

Is there a way for me to NOT get redirected to the not so interesting US version? But to stay on the co.uk one?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Using a VPN should do it so long as it's one that makes you appear to be in the UK.

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/test-centre/internet/best-vpn-services-of-2017-3657732/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit more info here http://www.bbc.co.uk/faqs/online/website_changes

Peter is right though, if you want the UK site you will need a UK based VPN. They are not expensive. Something like Zenmate would work but others are available like Tunnelbear.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Try this one https://hola.org/?utm_source=holaext I use it for exactly the same reason you are looking for.

It works very well and I've experienced no problems whatsoever with it, once installed it works in the background and doesn't need selecting, it will even give you the option of choosing the country you wish to appear to be in.

Should have mentioned it's free.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Try this one https://hola.org/?utm_source=holaext I use it for exactly the same reason you are looking for.
> 
> It works very well and I've experienced no problems whatsoever with it, once installed it works in the background and doesn't need selecting, it will even give you the option of choosing the country you wish to appear to be in.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use Hola. There has been a lot of internet publicity about its security and malpractices. Things may have changed but just google "is hola safe."


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I wouldn't use Hola. There has been a lot of internet publicity about its security and malpractices. Things may have changed but just google "is hola safe."


Thanks for that Barry, I've used it for a couple of years now and never experienced any problems, having said that I only use it to access UK news sites i.e. BBC.

I did Google Hola and checked the main site slating it and they did say most of the problems associated to it were historic and the owners claim to have fixed all the problems. 
It did allegedly run a check on my lap top and it could not find any vulnerability from Hola.

I will take your advice though and try one of the others though.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It might be resolved now John, I cant say ive kept up to speed but they certainly operated some dubious practices in the past. Just thought it best to mention it. Im sure most people who have used it wont have had issues.


----------

